# BLUES in DUbai :-)



## skysx33 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi all

I am a new joiner , and expect live in sandpit by August ...

Beeing a Blues lover and playing Harmo (Marine Band) , could you tell me if there are bars with Blues Live Band , is there Jam sessions , is there Rockn'Roll places ....

lane:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

There is quite a bit of live music in Dubai. Get yourself a copy of Time Out each week for info on what's on incl live music.

Not many jam sessions due to licencing restrictions, but one has started up on Friday nights at The Players lounge, Country Club Hotel in Bur Dubai.

Note however, that there will be no live music anywhere during Ramadan.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Blue Bar in the Novotel has live Blues on thursday and friday nights... Decent Belgian beer too! I'll have a Leffe Blond


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Blue Bar in the Novotel has live Blues on thursday and friday nights... Decent Belgian beer too! I'll have a Leffe Blond


The Novotel by the World Trade Centre? Not much happening at the DCC one.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah that's the chappy, It was the first bar i walked into when I first came her all those years ago.

The second was Scarlets where i met a certain Mr J Dodger....


----------

